# I Blame Women



## Big Don (Jun 6, 2011)

*I Blame Women*

June 6, 2011 - 12:00 am - by Andrew Klavan Pajamas Media EXCERPT:
(EMPHASIS MINE)



 					 					 					 										 					 						 						I was so delighted to have my blog return to Pajamas Media that  I really wanted to start off by writing about something important, an  issue that really makes a difference in peoples lives, or an idea that  perhaps you hadnt thought of before, that might change the way you look  at things.  But then I realized:  I havent made any jokes about  Congressman Anthony Weiners penis yet.  So here we go.
 As everyone knows by now, Weiner allegedly tweeted a photo of his  erect Democrat to a young woman and then allegedly lied about it while  yelling at (and even calling the cops on) reporters who were trying to  get at the truth.  For purposes of this paragraph, the word allegedly  means obviously.
 <<SNIP>>
 Instead, I wanted to take a serious look at this  situation and get at the reasons men such as Weiner behave in this  grotesque way.
 I blame women.  No, really.  Women  by which I mean each and every  single member of the female gender  you know who you are  need look no  further than themselves to explain why Weiner-types behave toward them  in this fashion.   We men are always hearing complaints from women about  how badly we treat them, what pigs we are, how pushy and abrasive  on  and on. * But what these same women conveniently fail to mention is that  this stuff really works on them!*
<<<SNIP>>>

So, then, ladies  what do you expect?  All we guys want is for you  to love us.  If this is the sort of guy you follow after in droves, this  is the sort of guy were encouraged to be.  And I have to admit:  I  dont get it.  I look at Weiner and I see a rude, arrogant, entitled and  clearly dishonest little piece of Democrat thoroughly convinced of his  wholly non-existent superiority.  Physically, hes a dead ringer for a  turtle thats been pulled out of its shell.  And as for his manners   did I mention he takes pictures of his absurdly eponymous package and  sends them to women on Twitter!
 And _thats_ the sort of stuff that wins you over, ladies?   Well, if it is, expect to see a lot more of it.  Its Darwin 101:  men  evolve to attract the opposite sex.  By natural law, women get what they  want from men  it hardly seems fair for them to complain about it when  it turns up in their inbox.
* So women, heres some free advice.  Stop dating creeps.  It only encourages them. *


----------



## billc (Jun 6, 2011)

I really like Andrew Klavan.  Thanks Big Don.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a :douche: emoticon?


----------



## granfire (Jun 6, 2011)

Aside from the democrat dig...

The best pickup line is anyhow 'I got issues, I am a jerk'

And no, not all women fall for it. Some of us eventually outgrow the need to fix stupid.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> The best pickup line is anyhow 'I got issues, I am a jerk'


 
Really? 
Hmmm right now dozens of men and boys are getting that saying into their brains.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2011)

I am not sure this is the thread to say this but some men grow to learn that same thing.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 6, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Really?
> Hmmm right now dozens of men and boys are getting that saying into their brains.



Like this:





(what a shmuck)


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jun 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> And no, not all women fall for it. Some of us eventually outgrow the need to fix stupid.


 
By that point, the woman's got 2 or 3 kids and the "nice guy" alternative is thoroughly jaded and going to strip clubs.  Heh...

But yeah, aside from the Democrat dig, I find myself nodding in agreement with the OP.  Who knew?


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 6, 2011)

i also have to agree with big don here.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2011)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> By that point, the woman's got 2 or 3 kids and the "nice guy" alternative is thoroughly jaded and going to strip clubs.  Heh...
> 
> But yeah, aside from the Democrat dig, I find myself nodding in agreement with the OP.  Who knew?


 Jaded as I am, I still can't see blowing a couple hundred on a woman you can't take home, but maybe I'm just a jerk.:uhyeah:
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Jun 6, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Jaded as I am, I still can't see blowing a couple hundred on a woman you can't take home, but maybe I'm just a jerk.:uhyeah:
> Sean


I know a guy whose disposable income is MUCH more than mine. He doesn't date anymore. He calls a service, a stripper comes to his house, does a little dancing, and a whole lot more,(with the right tip...) says it is cheaper than dating, and he gets a show first.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I know a guy whose disposable income is MUCH more than mine. He doesn't date anymore. He calls a service, a stripper comes to his house, does a little dancing, and a whole lot more,(with the right tip...) says it is cheaper than dating, and he gets a show first.


I have a friend that does the same thing. I am too goddamn cheap. I prefer the emotional roller coaster of the non-professional variety myself. 
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2011)

From my experience women say they want a nice guy but tend to wind up with the jerk who abuses the relationship (monetarily, emotionally, mentally and sadly physically). They'll stay with this jerk for a period of time between 6 months to 6 years before realizing that they need to get away from him no matter how many times he begs "Oh, I'm sorry baby, I'll do better I promise, I really love you ... bla bla bla".  Then they realize that the nice guys aren't so bad after all. A bit boring perhaps but at least predictable, and everything settles into a nice routine that they'll either stick with or get bored with it and end up having an affair or leaving the nice guy anyway. However if the woman has any sense of integrity at all she'll be the most loyal and dedicated person the man has ever met. 

Other experiences are the women who use their fabulous looks to get basically anything they want whenever they want. Essentially prostituting themselves but not really loving the guy though it's given a lot of lip-service because "it's what men want to hear". She ends up having several affairs (sometimes all at once) with anyone ranging from the golf/tennis pro at the club to the pool cleaner. 

It's a two way street... men can be horrendous jerks and women just awful bitches. OR men can be the most wonderful guy on the planet and women can be the sweetest thing ever. 

No wonder we'll never figure each other out.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 6, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I have a friend that does the same thing. I am too goddamn cheap. I prefer the emotional roller coaster of the non-professional variety myself.
> Sean


He says the real beauty of it is no emotional roller coaster. I am not too cheap, I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 6, 2011)

You just have to keep rolling the dice until either you get the requisite number of double-sixes ... or give up the game.

Many women *do* like rogues it's true but what they are after under that monolithic moniker are men who are sure of themselves and not easily ordered about rather than blokes who do their 'reasoning' with their partners using violence or deceit i.e. someone independant, confident and possessed of a spine.

To put it succinctly, in my experience (sample size <> all of humanity) women want a 'good man' who is capable of not being a 'weak man' when necessary.  Protect and provide, even now in this more overtly equal time, that still stands true as a litmus test for what a man should do.


----------



## granfire (Jun 6, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> You just have to keep rolling the dice until either you get the requisite number of double-sixes ... or give up the game.
> 
> Many women *do* like rogues it's true but what they are after under that monolithic moniker are men who are sure of themselves and not easily ordered about rather than blokes who do their 'reasoning' with their partners using violence or deceit i.e. someone independant, confident and possessed of a spine.
> 
> To put it succinctly, in my experience (sample size <> all of humanity) women want a 'good man' who is capable of not being a 'weak man' when necessary.  Protect and provide, even now in this more overtly equal time, that still stands true as a litmus test for what a man should do.




Well, there are still pockets in our modern worls where girls are trimmed and trained to be pretty accessories and marry the richest guy they can find. Naturally you have to endure a lot to stomach that (better living through pharmacy) and get what Mr Moneybags can't provide.


When women say they like a 'dangerous guy' they think James Bond....in real life they are more likely to appear on an episode of COPS yelling at the LEOs "LOCK HIS A$$ UP!!!"
(thank you from the bottom of my heart, Mr Jeff Foxworthy, for this observation!!)

But no, in general my sisters are idiots, falling for the mama boys with baggage and issues, thinking love fixes all. 
It helps to be a little cynical in this game I suppose....then again, my sister was a very cynical person, and yet, she never managed to date a decent guy....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> It helps to be a little cynical in this game I suppose....then again, my sister was a very cynical person, and yet, she never managed to date a decent guy....


 

Well gee I can't imagine why not? :idunno:


----------



## granfire (Jun 6, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Well gee I can't imagine why not? :idunno:



LOL, it would be funny if it wasn't so sad! 
But she kept kissing toads...


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 7, 2011)

If my Mom were to read this post, and describe the type of woman that would go after a "Creep" like that...she would say.



> Well, her Man-picker must be broken


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do we like rogues? Not particularly but it's better than being bored by men who think they know everything.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 7, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Do we like rogues? Not particularly but it's better than being bored by men who think they know everything.



Oh I can imagine... it's especially annoying to those of us men who actually DO! ...

:wink2:


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 7, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Many women *do* like rogues it's true....



Who can blame them?  That backstab multiplier, along with the hide in shadows and disarm traps skills....whoa baby!


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 7, 2011)

More seriously: people are different.  "Women" are not attracted to bad men, some women are.  For that matter, "men" are not attracted to pretty airheads or Mom stand-ins, some men are.  "Women" are not to blame for the Clintons or Weiners of the world, they are.  What is this drive to lump everyone together into a homogenous group and then pass judgment on the lot?  It's inaccurate and insulting, for everyone.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> More seriously: people are different. "Women" are not attracted to bad men, some women are. For that matter, "men" are not attracted to pretty airheads or Mom stand-ins, some men are. "Women" are not to blame for the Clintons or Weiners of the world, they are. What is this drive to lump everyone together into a homogenous group and then pass judgment on the lot? It's inaccurate and insulting, for everyone.


 
You're right and it's done by smart arses to show off as well as people who won't face up to their faults but chose to blame everyone else for their lack of success whenever they fail.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Do we like rogues? Not particularly but it's better than being bored by men who think they know everything.


Is our fault for being educated? A friend once said to me, "If you want to see Evil, look into the eyes of any teenage girl, because everything she wants now, she won't want when she is older"; hence, teen pregnancy runs rampant.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Is our fault for being educated? A friend once said to me, "If you want to see Evil, look into the eyes of any teenage girl, because everything she wants now, she won't want when she is older"; hence, teen pregnancy runs rampant.
> Sean



Interesting words. 
But only half true. But then again, who did grow out of teenage years still wanting the exact same thing...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Is our fault for being educated? A friend once said to me, "If you want to see Evil, look into the eyes of any teenage girl, because everything she wants now, she won't want when she is older"; hence, teen pregnancy runs rampant.
> Sean


 

That's hardly true, try sex education in your schools. I know plenty of hard working, sensible teenage girls and lads for that matter. Again you are blaming females and generalising. If you have a problem with teenage pregnancies look at The Netherlands for an answer, they don't and the age at which the average teenager loses their virginity over there is 19.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> That's hardly true, try sex education in your schools. I know plenty of hard working, sensible teenage girls and lads for that matter. Again you are blaming females and generalising. If you have a problem with teenage pregnancies look at The Netherlands for an answer, they don't and the age at which the average teenager loses their virginity over there is 19.


I would agree we need more sex ed in the US. 
Sean


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> More seriously: people are different.  "Women" are not attracted to bad men, some women are.  For that matter, "men" are not attracted to pretty airheads or Mom stand-ins, some men are.  "Women" are not to blame for the Clintons or Weiners of the world, they are.  What is this drive to lump everyone together into a homogenous group and then pass judgment on the lot?  It's inaccurate and insulting, for everyone.


I'm sorry but people suck.  Ha Ha How's that for generalizing?
Sean


----------



## Nomad (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I know a guy whose disposable income is MUCH more than mine. He doesn't date anymore. He calls a service, a stripper comes to his house, does a little dancing, and a whole lot more,(with the right tip...) says it is cheaper than dating, and he gets a show first.



I've always liked Charlie Sheen's quote about prostitutes... "I don't pay them to have sex with me, I pay them to leave".

Seen that way, it probably makes good fiscal sense...


----------



## Steve (Jun 7, 2011)

This reminds me of the old saying about how marriages fail because women expect their husbands to change and men expect their wives to stay the same.

My take on this is that some guys are immature and stupid.  And some women are also immature and stupid.  It's not whether this guy acted in a scuzzy manner.  He did.  Should he have?  HOnestly, who cares?  It's his marriage he's wrecking.  He hasn't, to my knowledge, used his position in politics to push an anti-adultery agenda.  He's a pig, but so what?  

What kills me, and this is where I agree with the author of the article, is that he's being lambasted in the press, but the girl is being touted as some kind of innocent.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> He hasn't, to my knowledge, used his position in politics to push an anti-adultery agenda.


That makes it OK for him to cheat on his wife? Wow, I hope your wife has made her anti-adultery agenda clear to you...
 He also hasn't pushed an anti-murder agenda, can he go out and kill with impunity?


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> That makes it OK for him to cheat on his wife? Wow, I hope your wife has made her anti-adultery agenda clear to you...



Well, it does matter.

This way he is only a prick
Otherwise he would be a double standard carrying scuzzball on top of being a lying cheat.

You know, like the preachers being caught cheating (worse yet, with a guy) or our friend Spitzer - who should have been tared and feathered and run out of town on a rail, not given a TV show...(what is it with the names anyhow...Weiner gate...Spitz being a german slang term for a horny guy! :lfao


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never pushed an anti-bank robbing agenda? Does that mean it is OK for me to rob a couple? Maybe just one?


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I've never pushed an anti-bank robbing agenda? Does that mean it is OK for me to rob a couple? Maybe just one?



:lfao:

quit being a dork!
Bank robbery is illegal, anywhere in the world

Adultery is in most places are mere morality issue, basically between you and your spouse. 

However, when you climb on that high moral horse I suppose your followers should be able to expect that you walk the walk, and not just contribute flapping gums to the matter!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> :lfao:
> 
> quit being a dork!
> Bank robbery is illegal, anywhere in the world
> ...


Adultery is illegal in NY. 
The idea that if a politician doesn't speak out against adultery, then cheating on their spouse is somewhat acceptable turns my stomach.


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Adultery is illegal in NY.
> The idea that if a politician doesn't speak out against adultery, then cheating on their spouse is somewhat acceptable turns my stomach.



Well, adultery is somewhat nasty.

But the added factor of slimeballery while standing on the pulpit preaching and then go about and do it is so much worse. Do as I say, not as I do?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> Well, adultery is somewhat nasty.
> 
> But the added factor of slimeballery while standing on the pulpit preaching and then go about and do it is so much worse. Do as I say, not as I do?


Yeah, because there is nothing slimy about tweeting pictures to people when you're married...


----------



## Nomad (Jun 7, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> He hasn't, to my knowledge, used his position in politics to push an anti-adultery agenda.  He's a pig, but so what?



No, though from what I've heard, he did sponsor legislation to protect kids from online sexual predators.  Irony's a biatch, no?

And now the entire nation has been repeatedly visually assaulted with poster-sized pics of his junk via every news media outlet.  *sigh*


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, because there is nothing slimy about tweeting pictures to people when you're married...



but 

OH SIGH!

LISTEN MAN:

The man is a slime. 

But at least not that that big of a slime as those folks who openly take a stand - and condemn the public - for those things they are doing in secret!

See the difference?
Rush - antidrug
Spitzer - anti hooker
whatshisname preacher - anti cheating and anti gays
Weiner - no anti - just stupid and slimy....what an amateur!
He won't even get his weiner hour on Fox...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm sorry but people suck.  Ha Ha How's that for generalizing?
> Sean


 
People only suck if you are lucky but then that's probably illegal as well?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> but
> 
> OH SIGH!
> 
> ...


*Gerry Eastman Studds* (May 12, 1937 &#8211; October 14, 2006) was an American Democratic Congressman from Massachusetts who served from 1973 until 1997. He was the first openly gay national politician in the U.S. In 1983 he was censured by the House of Representatives after he admitted to having had an affair with a 17-year-old page in 1983.
But, since he didn't speak out against sodomizing minors, that was OK, right?
Since Barney Frank has never spoken out against gay prostitution, that was OK too, right?
I do see the difference, Republicans are held to account when they do wrong, Democrats, not so much.


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> *Gerry Eastman Studds* (May 12, 1937  October 14, 2006) was an American Democratic Congressman from Massachusetts who served from 1973 until 1997. He was the first openly gay national politician in the U.S. In 1983 he was censured by the House of Representatives after he admitted to having had an affair with a 17-year-old page in 1983.
> But, since he didn't speak out against sodomizing minors, that was OK, right?
> Since Barney Frank has never spoken out against gay prostitution, that was OK too, right?
> I do see the difference, Republicans are held to account when they do wrong, Democrats, not so much.



You are being obtuse!
an old fart messing around with somebody below 18 is considered illegal. 
Nothing about prostitution...

showing your weiner on the cellphone - not sure what legal statutes he broke. Assuming it was his, not one of a minor. Plenty of rules of good taste broken, that's for sure!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> You are being obtuse!
> an old fart messing around with somebody below 18 is considered illegal.
> Nothing about prostitution...
> 
> showing your weiner on the cellphone - not sure what legal statutes he broke. Assuming it was his, not one of a minor. Plenty of rules of good taste broken, that's for sure!


 
What do you mean? Barney Frank was profitting from a gay prostitution business he had, that was run out of his apartment. The dems love him, can't say a word against him! He also encouraged people to invest in Fannie and Freddie just before the house of cards came down. He's the worse kind of politician....oh, wait, he's a democrat, nuff sed!!


----------



## Steve (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> That makes it OK for him to cheat on his wife? Wow, I hope your wife has made her anti-adultery agenda clear to you...
> He also hasn't pushed an anti-murder agenda, can he go out and kill with impunity?


LOL.  Not at all.  He shouldn't cheat on his wife.  He shouldn't murder people.  But adultery happens all the time, and while it's devastating to the family involved, it has very little affect on anyone outside that family.  

As I said before, it's his marriage he wrecked.  I in no way condone adultery.  

Big Don, being completely serious, you understand the distinction here.  Right?   If not, I'll try and explain it again in a different way.


----------



## Steve (Jun 7, 2011)

Nomad said:


> No, though from what I've heard, he did sponsor legislation to protect kids from online sexual predators.  Irony's a biatch, no?
> 
> And now the entire nation has been repeatedly visually assaulted with poster-sized pics of his junk via every news media outlet.  *sigh*


Am I the only one who's managed to avoid seeing the photo?


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Am I the only one who's managed to avoid seeing the photo?




nope.




(maybe Mr Weiner would like to invest in a Codpiece)

:lfao:


----------

